# Pumpe und Filter stundenweise abstellen ?



## Petta (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo denn auch!
Schadet es den Fischen und dem Teich wenn ich stundenweise die Pumpe abschalte? Hat nichts mit Strom sparen zu tun! Nur mal so allgemein.
MfG...Peter


----------



## koiteich1 (30. Juni 2014)

Dem Teich und den Fischen ist das schnuppe aber deinem Filter nicht 
Nach einer Stunde kann deine Biologie im Filter schon platt sein.


----------



## Petta (30. Juni 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 134270 Anhang anzeigen 134270 Anhang anzeigen 134270


----------



## Petta (30. Juni 2014)

Danke,damit ist meine Frage beantwortet...MfG...Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Peta, es geht nur wenn Du einen Pflanzenfilter hast. Da bleibt die Biologie auch bei Stillstand erhalten. 

Im technichen Filer ist es so wie Armin schrieb un Deine Filterhelferlinge Bakkies sterben ab.


----------



## andreas w. (30. Juni 2014)

Es begeistert mich immer wieder - ich mach das schon seit ich die Filter und den Teich habe. Bei mir ist bisher nix außergewöhnliches negatives passiert - jedenfalls nicht so, daß ich´s gesehen hätte.
Wie funktioniert das denn jetzt wirklich mit der Biologie im Filter, der läuft doch nicht leer, also kann das eigentlich nicht so sehr kaputt gehen? 

Ich werde die Zeiteinstellungen an der Uhr wahrscheinlich nicht ändern, aber kapieren würd ich´s schon ganz gerne wie das wirklich funktioniert. Vielleicht dann, wenn ich den neuen Teich habe ......


----------



## der_odo (30. Juni 2014)

Naja, Platt ist die Biologie nach einer Stunde noch nicht. Erst nach ein paar Stunden fängt es langsam an. Es sei denn der Filter steht in der prallen Sonne und wir haben es 30°C. 
Aber die Stromersparnis ist auf jeden Fall sehr gering.
Die Pumpe verträgt das ewige ein- und ausschalten auch nicht so gut. Im schlimmsten Fall springt die Pumpe auch nicht an und dann kann es schnell zu einem Problem kommen. (ist auf jeden Fall bei den Niederleistungspumpen in der Aquaristik so)


----------



## andreas w. (30. Juni 2014)

Und wenn der Filter Im Schatten und in die Erde eingegraben ist, sollten tagsüber 2 Stunden nichts machen. Nachts zehn Stunden können anders funktionieren - deshalb frag ich das?


----------



## koifischfan (30. Juni 2014)

Die Biologie braucht Sauerstoff.
Schaltest du die Pumpe, ist dieser nach gewisser Zeit verbraucht und Bakterien schnappen nach Luft.


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo!
Nachts gibt es keine Algen-Vermehrung, das geht nur mit Tageslicht. Wenn Du richtig Algen "abschöpfen" möchtest dann musst Du in der Nacht filtern.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juni 2014)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn jetzt wirklich mit der Biologie im Filter, der läuft doch nicht leer, also kann das eigentlich nicht so sehr kaputt gehen?


Dein Filter könnte besser sein.....Die Bakterein in deinem Filter brauchen Sauerstoff. Sobald du den Filter abstelst sterben die Bakterien, welche in irgend welchen Ecken sitzen und nur wenig vom Wasserstrom benetzt werden, weil dort der Sauerstoff zuerst weg ist. Je länger der Filter aus ist desto mehr Bakterien sterben biss nur noch die Bakterien am leben sind, welche durch den Sauerstoff aus der Oberfläche versorgt werden.
Wenn du also deinen Filter immer in Intervallen aus stellst, wird in dem Filter nicht alle mögliche Filterfläche besiedelt. Vielmehr halten sich die Bakterien nur in den Bereichen wo der Sauerstoff noch ausreicht um im Stillstandsinterval zu überleben. Du hast also einen viel kleineren leistungsschwächeren Filter. Wenn das dir ausreich ist es OK. Hättest dir dann auch gleich einen kleineren Filter kaufen / bauen können.


Egal, welche Gründe hast du für deine Intervallschaltung? Das anlaufen der Pumpe kostet eine menge Strom. Vielleicht solltest du einfach eine kleinere Pumpe durchlaufenlassen und die Große verkaufen. Könnte die Leistungsfähigkeit deines Filters erhöhen.


----------



## der_odo (1. Juli 2014)

Die abgestorbenen Bakterien werden auch aus dem Filter ausgespült und landen im Teich. Dort zersetzen die sich sehr schnell aufgrund der Größe/Anzahl und belasten das Wasser mit Nitrit und Ammonium zusätzlich. Dadurch müssen die verbliebenen Bakterien im Filter doppelt arbeiten, um das Wasser zu nitritfizieren. Dadurch entsteht ein schlechter Nitrifizierungskreislauf mit zum Teil starken Schwankungen.

Gerade in der Aquaristik ist es schon häufig passiert, dass der gesamte Fischbestand gestorben ist, nachdem ein Filter nach mehreren Stunden wieder in Betrieb genommen wurde und die toten Bakterien ausgespült worden sind. Aufgrund der geringen Wassermenge war der Nitritanstieg durch die toten Bakterien so stark, dass die Fische erstickt sind.

Im Teich wird dies durch die Wassermenge vielleicht etwas gepuffert, aber sichlich kommt es regelmäßig zu einem Nitritanstieg. Dieser mag vielleicht nicht toxisch sein, aber jeder Nitritanstieg belastet den Fisch. Durch gewisse Nitrtitkonzentrationen können die feinen Kiemenenden verätzen/verschmälzen, welche sich auch nicht mehr regenerieren. Der Fisch muss dann sein Leben lang unter erschwerten Bedingungen atmen. An diese Auswirkung sollte man vielleicht auch einmal denken.

Und ganz ehrlich: Warum werden immer wieder Diskussionen über Filterabschaltungen geführt? Was soll das Ausschalten der Pumpe bezwecken?
Die Einsparungen sind doch nur minimal. Bei "normalen Pumpen", also Pumpen um die 100W spart, man doch nur 10-30 € pro JAHR ein... eigentlich witzlos


----------



## andreas w. (1. Juli 2014)

Ach so. Das wusste ich noch nicht - hab mich halt nie drum gekümmert. 
Dann macht´s einen richtigen Sinn, die Anlagen nachts durchlaufen zu lassen.

Danke für die Antworten, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## blackbird (1. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen. 

*Die Folgen abgestorbener Bakterien, die hier erwähnt wurden, sind m.E. vollkommen korrekt. *

Aber wann tritt dieses ominöse Bakteriensterben ein...?
Ich hab gerade in der Aquaristik die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Filterpausen von einigen Stunden vollkommen unkritisch sind, wobei dies bei mir nur bei der Wartung alle paar Wochen mal vorkommt und einmal aufgrund eines Stromausfalls über 5 Stunden, wo der Filter in meiner Abwesenheit wieder angelaufen ist und auch nichts passiert ist. 
D.h. ich bin der Meinung, dass die Bakterien nicht *sofort *sterben, wie hier z.T. geschwarzmalt wird...

In Bezug auf Pumpen am Teich/Naturpool:
Man kann dem Bakterientod, der abhängig von diversen Rahmenbedingungen sicher irgendwann nach wenigen oder mehreren Stunden eintritt, m.E. effektiv entgegenwirken, indem man die Pumpe z.B. stündlich für eine Viertelstd. laufen lässt. Dadurch bekommen die Bakterien wieder Sauerstoff zugeführt. Der Stromverbrauch ist bei einer Std. Pause, einer Viertelstd. laufen lassen für diesen Zeitraum bei 20%. Dies würde ich allerdings nicht als Dauerbetrieb so machen, sondern z.B. nur in einigen Nachtstunden.
So dass man vielleicht auf zwei Drittel des Tages im Dauerbetrieb fährt und ein Drittel im Stromsparbetrieb. In diesem konkreten Fall könnte der Tagesverbrauch um gut 25% gesenkt werden.     
M.E. kann man den Mehrverbrauch beim Anlaufen der Pumpe komplett vernachlässigen in dieser Betrachtung, da das Anlaufen nur wenige Sekunden dauert. 

Ob sich die Einsparung lohnt oder nicht, muss jeder selbst wissen, aber für die Baktieren im Filter sollte das Verfahren meinen Erfahrungen nach nicht schädlich sein. 

Von jemandem, der in der Aquaristik nach wenigen Stunden Filterstillstands Fischsterben zu verzeichnen hatte, habe ich noch nicht gehört. Wenn dem dennoch so gewesen sein sollte, waren die restlichen Bedingungen sicher nicht im grünen Bereich - also was ganz anderes extrem faul... 

Wobei auch hier gilt - ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren! 

Meine Pumpe läuft den ganzen Tag über mit unterschiedlich langen Pausen. Mal drei oder vier Stunden am Stück, dann mal eine oder zwei Stunden Pause, manche Zyklen sind nur halbstündig. Allerdings haben wir keine Fische im Pool - muss auch dazugesagt sein! Die Prozesse, die da ablaufen sollten aber die gleichen sein...

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2014)

Servus

Warum soll der Filter 24/7 laufen ...


Um die Fäkalien der Fische aus dem Teich zu holen oder auch menschliche Ausdünstungen bei Schwimmteichen
Um eingetragene Staub/Blütenstaub/Laub von der Teichoberfläche aus dem Teich zu holen
 
Wenn ich den "Schmutzeintrag" zu lange im Teich belasse löst sich dieser auf, gibt Stoffe in das Teichwasser ab die den Fischen bzw. unserer Haut nicht zuträglich sind.

Allein schon aus diesem Grund sollte ein Filter auch zeitnah gereinigt werden. Passiert das nicht kann ich mir gleich die Pumpen und den Filter sparen und den Schmutz im Teichwasser vergammeln lassen.

Der positive Nebeneffekt ist halt auch das die Biologie im Filter ständig mit Sauerstoff versorgt wird und immer etwas zu tun bekommt.

Also für mich wären die Bakies nicht der Hauptgrund den Filter ständig laufen zu lassen, sondern das der Schmutzeintrag akkurat aus dem Teichwasser gefiltert wird mit dem Nebeneffekt das die Bakies überleben.


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Ich lese hier bislang nur gespannt mit, da mir auch das entscheidende Wissen sicherlich fehlt, aber ich möchte gerne noch ein-zwei andere Sichtweisen ins Spiel bringen.

Das Thema mit dem Sauerstoff für die Bakterienstämme ist das Eine, was theoretisch mit einem belüfteten Filter sich erübrigen müsste. Ist mein Filtermaterial zusätzlich belüftet, bilde ich mir ein, verfügen die Bakterien über genügend Sauerstoff. Anders würde ich das wieder sehen, mit den "Nährstoffen" für die Bakterien. Die Bakterien haben die Aufgabe die im Wasser gelösten "gefährlichen" Stoffe umzuwandeln, zu verarbeiten und sich davon selbst zu nähren. Im Falle eines Filterstillstandes habe ich "stehendes" Wasser und die zusätzlich angesiedelten Bakterien in meiner Biostufe werden nicht vom "gefährlich nährstoff-belasteten" Wasser erreicht. Auf Grund mangelnder Nahrungsquellen sterben dann Teile der Bakterien halt ab und die Filterbiologie wird instabil.

Ob ein massives Sterben von Bakterien nun in welcher Zeit tatsächlich erfolgen kann, weiß ich nun auch nicht, aber wir hatten diese Themen schon das Eine oder andere Mal. Ich erinnere mich an einen Sachverhalt, wo die Sauerstoffzehrung der Bakterien im Zusammenhang mit der Verweildauer und Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ihre Berücksichtigung fand. Da konnte festgehalten werden, dass eine zu langsame Durchströmung ohne wieder erneute Anreicherung von zusätzlichen Sauerstoff zu "Leistungsverlusten" führte. So habe ich auch die Beobachtung gelesen, dass jemand einen komplett durchströmten Bachlauf-Pflanzenfilter von über 10 m Länge hat und die einzelnen Staustufen am Ende nach ca. 3 m ein veringertes Pflanzenwachstum aufzeigten. Nach dem Überlaufen der einzelnen Staustufen war das Pflanzenwachstum wieder etwas deutlicher und stärker zu verzeichnen.
Ohne es genau zu wissen und es belegen zu können, sehe ich hier durchaus Paralellen in Bezug auf Sauerstoffzufuhr und Nährstoffgehalt im fließenden Wasser.

Wozu brauchen wir denn die zusätzlichen Filter? Wir brauchen diese Filter und die Filtermedien, damit wir für unser künstlich hergestelltes "Biotop" eine ausgleichende Menge an Biologie erzeugen können, da ganz offensichtlich in den meisten Fällen die Biologie im eigentlichen Teich, Naturpool etc. eben nicht ausreichend sind. Daher pumpen wir das Wasser zu einem anderen Ort, wo sich weitere Biologie befindet und sorgen so für ein Kreislaufsystem.


----------



## groecamp (1. Juli 2014)

@Digicat 
so sehe ich das auch....
ich lasse nicht den Filter laufen wegen den Bakterien im Filter, sorry das wäre ein teures Vergnügen, zumal der ganze Teich voller dieser wichtigen Bakterien ist....der Filter ist wohl für was anderes da.


----------



## Tinky (1. Juli 2014)

Ich reinige meinen Filter CBF  - bzw. die Schwämme und Matten wöchentlich. Dabei spüle ich den Modder - und sicher auch die vielleicht angesiedelten Bakterien aus dem Kreislauf heraus. Man sagt ja ein Filter muss ich "einfahren" damit eben die Bakterien Ihren Dienst verrichten können. Ich habe jedoch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es für die Wasserqualität besser scheint die Nährstoffe möglichst komplett aus dem Kreislauf zu entziehen. Wenn mein Filter drei Wochen nicht geputzt wird sind da bestimmt viele Bakterien drin - jedoch spüle ich garantiert auch Nährstoffe in den Teich zurück. Überhaupt gehe ich mal davon aus, dass überall im Teich Mikroorganismen und Bakterien Ihren Dienst verrichten und nicht nur im Teichfilter. Nur würde ich den Filter nicht ausmachen und zum Beispiel nach einem halben tag wieder einfach anstellen da das Gammelwasser dann in den Teich gedrückt würde.
Ich war zufällig am Sonntag beim Wasserverband zum tag der offnen Tür des Klärwerkes... Bei der Führung dort haben die alles schön gezeigt und erklärt...unter anderem auch das Becken wo die Bakterien angesiedelt sind zur Umwandlung der Giftstoffe...da jedenfalls wird nur 3 oder 4 x in der Stunde Sauerstoff zugeführt...also nicht durchgängig.


----------



## Petta (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,es war nur mal so eine Frage! Ich habe nicht vor die Pumpe zeitweise abzustellen!!!! M f G Peter


----------



## blackbird (1. Juli 2014)

Auch servus 
Meine Ausführungen bezogen sich nur auf die biologische Filterung und die damit zusammenhängenden Prozesse. 
Der (mechanische) Schmutzaustrag ist durchaus ein Argument.
Mit Deinen weiteren Ausführungen (@ Helmut) implizierst Du, dass die Bakterien (gibt es davon eine Verniedlichung?) nicht überlebten, würde der Filter nicht dauerhaft laufen - was m.E. nicht belegt ist... 
Steht außer Frage, dass ein permanentes Filtern mit der optimalen Durchströmung (die wurde hier noch nicht besprochen - und wie wird die ermittelt?) die beste Lösung darstellt?
Weiß jemand sicher, ob die Bakterien nicht sogar durch eine Ruhephase in Ihrer Wirkung bestärkt werden?
Die Eingangsfrage ist doch aber, ob es dem Filter oder dem Teich schadet, wenn stundenweise abgeschaltet wird... 
Sicher kaum jemand hier hat wissenschaftlich ermittelt, welche Durchströmung in seinem Filter optimal für den Nährstoffabbau ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die meisten Installationen "hinreichend" funktionieren und da schadet eine Stromsparpause (oder auch ein paar) meiner Meinung nach nicht... 
@ Peter : ist doch trotzdem ein interessantes Thema, auch wenn Du nicht vorhast, die Pumpe abzustellen... 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## groecamp (1. Juli 2014)

die biologische Filterung findet doch nicht in deinem Filterkasten mit den Plastikkugeln statt.... sondern im Teich mit ordentlicher Möblierung und Bepflanzung statt. In jedem Kies und an jedem Stein sind mehr Bakterien als an den Plastikkugeln... die sind nur gut für den Hersteller.


----------



## blackbird (1. Juli 2014)

Hi...


groecamp schrieb:


> biologische Filterung findet doch nicht in deinem Filterkasten mit den Plastikkugeln


Doch! Natürlich. Selbstverständlich auch woanders, aber wenn vorhanden, dann findet in einem geschlossenen Filter auf den ganzen Kügelchen etc. biologische Filterung statt. Die sind ja extra dafür da, dass sich dort Bakterien ansiedeln können.
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2014)

Da stimme ich dem Tim zu, denn - wie ich ja in meinem Beitrag auch meinte, sind die wenigsten Teiche in der Lage die ausreichende Biologie zu bieten, die der gesamte Teich braucht um ein eigenständiges stabiles __ Filtersystem zu ergeben. Drum benötigen wir ja die zusätzlichen Filtermedien, die häufig um ein Vielfaches mehr an Platz für Bakteriensiedlungen anbieten.


----------



## willi1954 (1. Juli 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> die *biologische Filterung findet doch nicht in deinem Filterkasten mit den Plastikkugeln st*att.... sondern im Teich mit ordentlicher Möblierung und Bepflanzung statt. In jedem Kies und an jedem Stein sind mehr Bakterien als an den Plastikkugeln... die sind nur gut für den Hersteller.


Da bin ich ganz anderer Meinung.
Füllkörper aus extrudiertem Kunststoff werden in der professionellen Wasserklärung genutzt, letztlich haben sie auch den Einzug in die Koi/Gartenteich Filterung gefunden.
Diese Körper, ob nun rund oder tonnenform (__ Hel-x) haben eine gemessen an der geometrischen Form riesengrosse Oberfläche, die zur Ansiedlung der Bakterien
dient. Kannst du hier auch nachlesen.

Gruss Willi


----------



## groecamp (1. Juli 2014)

klar dass da auch was passiert, aber die Hauptsache findet in dem Teich auf den Steinen, Wurzeln, usw statt.... wenn du den Filter abstellst passiert Garnichts, rein Garnichts mit deiner Teichbiologie....
und bevor ich mit Plastikkugeln filtern würde, würde ich Lavagranulat oder Keramikgranulat nehmen, da ist die Oberfläche viel größer als bei den Plastikgedöns...


----------



## groecamp (1. Juli 2014)

> Kannst du
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klar dass der Hersteller das empfiehlt....


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> bevor ich mit Plastikkugeln filtern würde, würde ich Lavagranulat oder Keramikgranulat nehmen, da ist die Oberfläche viel größer



Wenn es der Teich her gibt, keine Frage, kann man das sicher so machen. Viele haben aber nicht diesen Platz bzw. wollen diesen Platz nicht im Teich zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn ich meinen Teich mit Lavagranulat oder ähnlichem Material filtern kann, ist das auch gut so. Aber auch diese Filtermedien sollten meiner Meinung nach durchströmt und mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden.

Wir schweifen zwar ein wenig ab, aber dennoch interessant. 

Ein externer Filter und deren Filterbiologie wird bei einem Filterstillstand nicht durchströmt und nicht belüftet und eine kurzzeitige Abschaltung wird der Teichbiologie nicht unmittelbar schaden, aber evtl. auf Dauer, wenn die Belastungen im Teich auf Grund mangelnder Filterbiologie nicht abgebaut oder umgewandelt werden. Wir sollten unterscheiden - filtern über Teichbiologie mit integrierten & ausreichend dimensionierten Filtermedien - und - filtern über Filterbiologie eines extern betriebenen & ausreichend dimensionierten Filtermedium.

Ich finde solche Themen immer klasse!


----------



## willi1954 (1. Juli 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> klar dass der Hersteller das empfiehlt....



Mal nicht vom Hersteller, besser kann ich es dir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## groecamp (1. Juli 2014)

Stimmt wir schweifen vom Thema ab...
Die Frage war doch, ob es der Teichbiologie schadet, wenn man die Pumpe abschaltet, und da ist meine Meinung: Nein.
Ich kenn es von der Aquaristik, dort wird hauptsächlich über Keramikgranulat gefiltert, und diese Granulat wird ab und zu im Backofen ausgebrannt und wieder verwendet. Dann sind auch die Bakterien hinüber, aber nach kurzer Zeit wird dieser Bakterienstamm durch das Aquarium-Wasser wieder aufgebaut. Und so ist meiner Meinung nach auch im Teich. Zumal nach meiner Meinung durch Kies, Steine etc. im Teich mehr Bakterien sind als an den paar Plastikkügelchen im Filter.

Darüberhinaus soll es auch Gewässer geben die völlig ohne Filter mit Plastikkügelchen auskommen sollen.....


----------



## der_odo (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo.
in einem naturnahen Teich mag das stimmen, aber in einem Koiteich oder stark besetzten Goldfischteich, bei denen auch kräftig zugefüttert wird,  muss zwangsläufig gefiltert werden.
Und wenn ich in einem gut befullten Aquarium die Filtermedien zu stark auswasche odrr gar erhitze, schaffen auch hier die Bakterien es nicht, alle Giftstoffe umzuwandeln.

Zudem steigt (auch nachts) bei ausgeschaltetem Filter die Nitritkonzentration, da ja die Umwandlungsprozesse nicht schlafen gehen. Ebenso sinkt die Sauerstoffkonzentration, da ja neben den Fischen auch die Pflanzen vom Sauerstoff zehren.  Und der Filter oft die einzige Sauerstoffquelle ist. ( alles bezogen auf Fischteiche).


----------



## der_odo (1. Juli 2014)

Beispielrechnung:
Meine Pumpe verbraucht 88W. Das sind bei 8 monatigem Gebrauch 506kWh pro Jahr. Bei 0,25€/kWh macht das 126.72€ pro Jahr.
Wenn ich den Filter 1/4 des Tages abschalte ( also 6!!! Stunden), sind das 380 kWh und 95.04 € pro Jahr.
Unterschied: 31.68€ pro Jahr oder 2,64€ pro Monat...


----------



## koifischfan (1. Juli 2014)

> Die Frage war doch, ob es der Teichbiologie schadet, wenn man die Pumpe abschaltet, und da ist meine Meinung: Nein.


Bei dieser Frage hast du Recht. Gefragt wurde aber: 





> Schadet es den Fischen und dem Teich wenn ich stundenweise die Pumpe abschalte?





In der Praxis ist der Besatz nämlich viel größer, als die sich selbst einstellende Biologie schaffen würde. Darum gibt es externe/zusätzliche Filter, um die Teichbakterien zu unterstützen.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> klar dass da auch was passiert, aber die Hauptsache findet in dem Teich auf den Steinen, Wurzeln, usw statt.... wenn du den Filter abstellst passiert Garnichts, rein Garnichts mit deiner Teichbiologie....
> und bevor ich mit Plastikkugeln filtern würde, würde ich Lavagranulat oder Keramikgranulat nehmen, da ist die Oberfläche viel größer als bei den Plastikgedöns...


 __ Hel-X : 0,788m²/1Liter.
Siporax : 270m²/liter
gebrochenem Blähton: 50m²/liter

Das stimmt, dass bei viellen Stoffen die Besiedlungsfläche viel größer als die von Hel-X. Dafür ist deine Aussage schlicht falsch das die Hauptsache im Teich stattfindet. Wenn man die Werte von Siporax nimmst dann brauchst du einen 270 m² Teich im Vergleich zu einem Liter in der Filterkammer. Hel-X deckt mit einem Liter noch 0,788 - 1 m² Teich ab. Ein IBC währen dann 800 bis 1000 m² Besiedlungsfläche. Vorteil von Hel-x ist das sich das Zeug nicht zusetzt und selbst reinigt. Das ist ja der Wunsch, einen Teich pflegeleicht zu betreiben.
Blähton oder Siporax muss regelmäßig gewaschen werden.


----------



## XBabsX (1. Juli 2014)

Schalte doch einfach mal den Filter aus und rieche ein paar Stunden später mal an dem Wasser im Filter.
Du hast dann eine Jauchegrube, die Du beim Einschalten wieder in den Teich leitest


----------



## Sebb (2. Juli 2014)

hallo zusammen 

ich finde das thema auch sehr interessant! ich kann zwar nichts zur lösung beitragen, möchte aber noch einmal zum abschweifen einladen, da mich das thema auch betrifft 
wir haben zusammengetragen, dass die bakterien im filter ohne sauerstoff irgendwann sterben und dass je nach teichbewuchs diese bakterien mehr oder weniger wichtig sind. außerdem belasten abgestorbene bakterien den teich zusätzlich.

bei mir geht es gerade um den bau eines filters.
meine pumpe (16.000 l/h) verbraucht 280w , wenn man das hochrechnet würde ich bei 6 h abschalten nicht 30 euro, sondern schon 100 euro (bei 8 stnd abschalten sogar noch mehr) sparen.

da ich gerade einen filter plane, mache ich mir genau über das im thread besprochene thema gedanken und wollte deswegen mal ein paar fragen loswerden 

wann sterben die bakterien genau und wie kann ich dem entgegenwirken, kann ich die teure pumpe ausmachen und dafür nen billigen belüfter nachts einschalten?
wann ist eine biotonne überhaupt nötig? und was bewirkt diese? geht es hier NUR um nitrit abbau, also um wasserbiochemie, oder findet hier auch eine reinigung des wassers statt - machen die bakterien das wasser auch klar? (algen und schmutz) vor allem hier sehe ich nochmal einen bezug zur grundfrage ob das abschalten dem teich schadet. denn wer die biologie im teich auch ohne biotonne/abteilung hinbekommt (also der filter das wasser nur klären - durchsichtiger machen - soll) hat ne ganz andere ausgangssituation.

mein teich: 12.000 liter, 1,60 tief, 25 m² oberfläche, viele pflanzen und 2 extra planzen und kies zonen, besatz: 6 goldorfen, 6 goldis, 6 gründlinge, filterung bisher über 1 kleine nicht ausreichende filtermattentonne. ich gehe deswegen davon aus, dass für mich die biologie im teich ausreichend ist auch ohne bioabteilung und ich deswegen damit das wasser klarer wird einfach nur vorfilter + bessere mattenfiltertonne + uv brauche und deswegen den filter so lange ausmachen kann wie ich will oder irre ich mich?

entschuldigt, dass ich auch noch ein paar andere fragen mit einwerfe, ich hoffe das ist ok 

lg sebastian


----------



## blackbird (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Sebastian, 
meine Meinung zum zeitweise Abschalten und der Vorbeugung vor dem Bakterientod habe ich in Beitrag 14 geäußert. Meine Poolbauer haben mir damals sogar empfohlen, die Pumpe nicht permanent laufen zu lassen. 
@ Babs : wenn Dein Filter nach einigen Stunden schon anfängt zu modern, dann ist da m.E. was anderes faul. Meine Filterpauseerfahrungen waren bisher immer ohne üble Gerüche...
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2014)

Servus oder besser Hi 



XBabsX schrieb:


> Schalte doch einfach mal den Filter aus und rieche ein paar Stunden später mal an dem Wasser im Filter.
> Du hast dann eine Jauchegrube, die Du beim Einschalten wieder in den Teich leitest


 


blackbird schrieb:


> @ Babs : wenn Dein Filter nach einigen Stunden schon anfängt zu modern, dann ist da m.E. was anderes faul. Meine Filterpauseerfahrungen waren bisher immer ohne üble Gerüche...
> Viele Grüße,
> Tim


 
Wo steht das @Babs einen "stinkenden" Filter hat ?

@ Tim: Du gehst von deinem Teich, ohne Besatz aus.
Du implizierst mit diesem Satz


> Meine Poolbauer haben mir damals sogar empfohlen, die Pumpe nicht permanent laufen zu lassen.


das man die Pumpe ohne weiteres abstellen kann.

@ Sebastian: Du hast andere Probleme als die eventuell absterbenden Bakterien (Bakies ist zu verniedlicht).
Machmal einen neuen Thread auf mit deinen Fragen. Paßt nicht hier in diesem sehr interessanten Thread.


----------



## blackbird (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Helmut.


Digicat schrieb:


> Wo steht das @Babs einen "stinkenden" Filter hat ?


Nirgends steht, dass Babs (XBabsX) einen stinkenden Filter hat. Das "Du" und "Deine" war ebenso wie ein "man" gemeint, wie in dem Satz von Babs.



Digicat schrieb:


> das man die Pumpe ohne weiteres abstellen kann.


Nun, dass man eine Pumpe ohne Weiteres abstellen kann, steht doch außer Frage. Lediglich, wie lang es machbar ist und Sinn ergibt (z.B. zur Stromeinsparung) ist doch hier die Fragestellung.

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## krallowa (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Nacht mal ein Experiment gemacht und möchte davon berichten.

Ausgangslage bisher:
Pumpe 8000 l/h Betrieb von 7:30 Uhr bis 20:30 Uhr durchgängig, Nachts Pause.
Filterung in UVC dann in CBF 350 C nach Filter durch einen Filtersack in den Bachlauf.
Den Filtersack Marke Eigenbau (Teichvlies) muss ich täglich einmal durchspülen, etwas Algenreste.
Experiment heute Nacht:
Pumpe 8000 l/h von 7:30 Uhr gestern morgen bis heute morgen 7:00 Uhr durchlaufen lassen.
Filterstrecke wie oben, incl. eingeschalteter UVC.
Ergebnis:
Der Filtersack hat sich von gestern Abend 19:00 Uhr bis heute Morgen 7:00 Uhr nicht wie erwartet mit Algen gefüllt.
Auch konnte ich bisher nicht sehen, riechen oder anderweitig bemerken das nach 11 Stunden Pause in der Nacht das Wasser anders ist als nach 24 Stunden Dauerbetrieb.
Hier wurde ja geschrieben das mehrstündiges Pausieren der Filterung das Wasser schädigt, kann ich nicht sagen.
Weiter wurde geschrieben das man Algen am besten nachts abschöpft, kann ich auch nicht bestätigen.
Also ich werde weiterhin die Pumpe Nachts ausschalten und lieber Sauerstoff dem Wasser nachts beimengen.


MfG
Ralf

Edit:
Falsche Summen eingetragen und gelöscht


----------



## der_odo (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ralf.
Schön wäre noch eine Nitrit- und eine Ammoniummessung im Filter und im Teich gewesen. Im Hochsommer wäre noch eine Sauerstoffmessung sehr interessant. Besonders im Teich ohne zusätzlichen Sauerstoffeintrag.

Belüftest du nachts den Teich, den Filter beides oder garnicht?


----------



## Sebb (2. Juli 2014)

@ Digicat
tut mir leid ich dachte das passt gut hier rein, da ich mich halt auch frage ob ich den filter nachts ausmachen kann bzw wie ich den baue, dass man es darf.

der thread ersteller hat ja keine genauen angaben gemacht was für ein __ filtersystem er verwendet. wenn er jetzt gar keinen biofilter betreibt, sondern nur nen mattenfilter zur schwebestoffbeseitung kann er die pumpe ja ausmachen wann er will.
und deswegen konzentriert sich der thread doch nun, genau wie mein beitrag auf die frage nach dem wie und warum und wann der sterbenden bakterien.

aber ich werde dann nen eigenen thread mal aufmachen  waren vlt wirklich paar zu viele detailfragen

lg sebastian


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2014)

Servus Sebastian

Es wäre zu umfassend Dir auf deine Fragen hier im Thread zu antworten.

Kopier deinen Fragen einfach in ein neues Thema ...


----------



## der_odo (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Sepp.
Eine genaue Auskunft kann dir sowieso keiner geben, da sehr viele Randbedingungen wichtig sind.
Ein wichtiger Aspekt ist Filtervolumen zu Filtermediumvolumen.
In einem voll bepackten 100l Filter mit 80l Filtermaterial sterben die Bakterien schneller als in einen 500l Filter mit 200l Filtermaterial.

Dann kommt es noch auf die Filtermaterialdichte an. Bei 8cm Boibaellen ist die Halbwertszeit ohne Durchfluss deutlich größer als bei 15mm Helix.

Zudem kommt noch Temperatur, Sauerstoffgehalt, Mulmmenge (frisch gereinigt oder total verschmoddert), arbeitet der Filter im Grenzbereich oder ist er überdimensioniert, und, und , und....


----------



## krallowa (2. Juli 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf.
> Schön wäre noch eine Nitrit- und eine Ammoniummessung im Filter und im Teich gewesen. Im Hochsommer wäre noch eine Sauerstoffmessung sehr interessant. Besonders im Teich ohne zusätzlichen Sauerstoffeintrag.
> 
> Belüftest du nachts den Teich, den Filter beides oder garnicht?



Hallo der_odo,
momentan belüfte ich weder Teich noch Filter.
Sehe auch für Messungen wie du sie oben beschreibst "noch" keinen Grund.
Bin auch mehr darauf eingegangen das hier geschrieben wurde das Wasser im Filter würde umkippen oder anfangen zu stinken.
Haber aber (in einem anderen Thema schon beschrieben) vor den Teich zu belüften (nicht den Filter), wobei es da wohl auch einiges zu beachten gibt.
Sicher kommen da sehr viele Aspekte zum Tragen die eine Veralgemeinerung absolut unmöglich machen.
Größe, Besatz, Teichalterund Standort sind einige der Faktoren die da zusammen arbeiten.
Deswegen werde ich niemals jemandem raten es dem andern blind gleich zu tun sondern immer ganz individuell zu testen und das Beste für sich und den Teich zu erarbeiten.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2014)

Servus

Ihr nehmt immer nur die Bakterien als Kriterium .

Wozu werden dann Vlies- oder Trommelfilter betrieben ?
Eben ... um sämtliche Feststoffe aus dem Teichwasser rund um die Uhr herauszufiltern.

Gerade in der Koi-Szene ist es doch Usus, außer einer eventuellen Wartung, den Filter nie abzustellen.
Auch bei Schwimmteichen ist es eigentlich so üblich.

Mir steigt eigentlich die Galle hoch, wenn zum Wohle der Fische immer ein paar Euros eingespart werden wollen.

Geiz ist Geil ... 

Dann kauft Euch doch keine Fische, betreibt keine Pumpe, keinen Filter und macht einen Naturteich mit dem Teich angepaßten Fischbesatz.
Also __ Moderlieschen & Co.

Das Hobby Koi- oder Fischteich kostet halt wie jedes Hobby ein paar Euro. Da dürfen aus meiner persönlichen Meinung/Sicht nicht mal 100.- Euro, mehr oder weniger, keine Rolle spielen.
Ihr feixt da um 10.- Euro herum. Zwei Packerl Marlboro weniger und die Kosten sind schon wieder eingespielt.

Klar ist die Frage, wie lange können die Bakterien ohne Frischwasser überleben interessant.
Aber es ist doch hypothetisch und nur im Falle eines Stromausfalles von Interesse.

Es soll aber in der Koi-Szene einige Betreiber geben die selbst das noch mit einem Notstromaggregat absichern.

Berechtigt wenn es um das Wohl der Fische geht .

Hier mal noch ein etwas älterer, sehr interessanter Beitrag. Ja, die Frage taucht immer wieder auf.


----------



## krallowa (2. Juli 2014)

Klar,
wenn es um das Wohl der Fische geht kaufe ich mir alles was der Markt hergibt ******* auf das Geld und wunder mich dann warum die Stromrechnung nicht mehr bezahlbar ist.
Wie überall sollte man immer Kosten und Nutzen in einem vernünftigen Rahmen halten, daher verstehe ich deine Argumentation jetzt nicht so ganz Digicat.
Dein Rundumschlag klingt für mich nach : Wer anderer Meinung ist, Klappe halten.
Auch findet nicht jeder ein ständiges Plätschern, Blubbern oder anderes in der Nacht so schön.
Wie beschrieben läuft mein Kreislauf über einen kleinen Wasserlauf zurück in den Teich und der liegt 5 Meter vom Schlafzimmerfenster entfernt.
Daher schalte ich in der Nacht auch lieber auf Ruhebetrieb.
Nicht jeder hier ist in der "Koi-Szene" und das Wohl der Fische lassen wir in diesem Forum mal außen vor, ich kenne keinen Fisch der freiwillig in den Teich gesprungen ist.


----------



## Petta (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo denn auch!
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das meine Frage so eine Resonanz hat.
MfG Peter
P.S.
Leider geht es immer mehr am Thema vorbei


----------



## koiteich1 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich kann Helmut da absolut zustimmen.
Obwohl es dem Treadsteller ja nicht um die Stromkosten geht 



krallowa schrieb:


> Klar,
> wenn es um das Wohl der Fische geht kaufe ich mir alles was der Markt hergibt ******* auf das Geld
> Nich alles aber das was dringend notwendig ist
> 
> ...


Jetzt könnt ihr mich zerreißen:
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand der nur ein paar Goldis im Teich hat einen riesen Aufwand mit Filterung usw. betreibt.
Wobei es da auch ausnahmen gibt.
Aber bei einem reinen Koiteich sieht das anderst aus.
Mein Filter läuft auf alle Fälle 24 Monate im Jahr durch und da wird sich auch nichts drann tun.

Sorry Peter ist leider jetzt auch eher OT


----------



## krallowa (2. Juli 2014)

Jeder hat in diesem Forum wenn er denn Fischbesatz hat, die gleichen Ziele.
Gesunde Fische, die man am Tage auch im tieferen Wasser gut sehen kann.
Um diese Ziele zu erreichen gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten.
Ich taste mich momentan noch an die (für mich und meine Fische) optimalste Lösung heran.
Geld spielt da sicher auch eine Rolle aber vor allem sollen die Fische gesund und munter durch den klaren Teich schwimmen.
Wenn ich keinen Sinn im nächtlichen Filtern meines Teiches sehe, dann ist das für meinen Teich halt so.
Sollte sich jetzt wenn es wärmer werden und meine Pumppausen als suboptimal herausstellen dann werde ich auch nachts filtern oder belüften oder wer was anstellen.
Stört mich dann das Plätschern wird es auch dafür eine Lösung geben.
Aber bitte nicht immer alles niederschreien was anders oder für sich nicht angebracht scheint, danke.


----------



## Sebb (2. Juli 2014)

für meinen wunsch zu sparen wurde ich in diesem forum auch schon kritisiert. und es wurde gesagt ich solle doch einfach die fische abgeben.
es gibt aber halt auch leute die sich gedanken über verbesserungsmöglichkeiten machen statt einfach das problem wegzubezahlen.

deswegen finde ich es immer gut wenn man am teich sparen kann solange es dem wohl der fische nicht schadet - spare wo es möglich ist und kaufe qualität wo es nötig ist tut auch dem fisch gut


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2014)

krallowa schrieb:


> Dein Rundumschlag klingt für mich nach : Wer anderer Meinung ist, Klappe halten.


Sorry, so sollte das nicht rüber kommen.

Ich habe meine persönliche Meinung kund getan. Das hat mit dem Forum nix zu tun.



krallowa schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hier ist in der "Koi-Szene" und das Wohl der Fische lassen wir in diesem Forum mal außen vor, ich kenne keinen Fisch der freiwillig in den Teich gesprungen ist.


Ist das jetzt ein Freibrief das ich die Fische über die Klinge springen lasse ?

Heißt das das eine Gold-/Blauorfe, __ Goldfisch oder was auch immer nicht so gut behandelt werden muß wie ein Koi ?

Ich denke es sollte ein umdenken stattfinden. Bestes Filtermaterial bei Fischbesatz größer __ Moderlieschen & Co.
Jeder Fisch hat die Berechtigung in reinem Wasser zu leben.

Es sollte mit Lebewesen nicht experimentiert werden. Und das wird es, wenn ich austeste wie lange ich den Filter abstellen kann, bis die Bakterien absterben, denn dann geht es auch den Fischen schlecht.


----------



## blackbird (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Helmut, 
damit unterstellst Du, was ich in einem vorigen Beitrag schon in Frage gestellt habe, dass sobald ein Filter mit Pumpe in Betrieb ist, das System optimal filtert. 
Die Durchströmgeschwindigkeit hat aber meines Wissens einen sehr großen Einfluss darauf, wie effektiv die Bakterien arbeiten können. 
Und ob ein zeitweises Ausschalten der Pumpe problematisch ist, ist hier außer der Pauschalbekundung, dass die Bakterien sofort stürben, nicht belegt (und nicht widerlegt)... 
Statt plakativ Umdenken und Überlebensberechtigungen zu fordern, wäre es gut, in Versuchen (vorsichtig und ohne Verluste) herauszufinden, wie das eigene Teich-/__ Filtersystem optimal arbeitet... 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## krallowa (2. Juli 2014)

Nein, STOP, HALT

Es sollte nicht auf Kosten der Gesundheit der Fische experimentiert werden und kein Fisch (egal ob Modder.. oder Koi) sollte über die Klinge springen.
Ich habe auch noch einen "neuen" Teich der noch keinen Winter, keinen Laubansturm oder ähnliches erlebt hat.
Ich stehe jeden Tag im Teich und hole alles raus was da nicht rein gehört und beobachte meine Fische regelmäßig (schon bekloppt was man so alles macht ).
Das mir keiner denkt ich kaufe jeden Tag neue Fische und mache Experimente nach dem Frankenstein-Prinzip.


----------



## willi1954 (2. Juli 2014)

> ...
> *Mein Filter läuft auf alle Fälle 24 Monate im Jahr durch* und da wird sich auch nichts drann tun.
> 
> Sorry Peter ist leider jetzt auch eher OT



woow, 24 Monate hat dein Jahr, da fliegt die Zeit aber *gg* 

Aber zurück zum Thema, meine Pumpe wird nur zu Wartungszwecken und im Winter abgestellt.

Gruss Willi


----------



## der_odo (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo Krawolla.

den meisten Filterabschaltern geht es aber darum Geld zu sparen. Ist halt in Deutschland, und zwar nur in Deutschland,  Mentalität geworden Strom so extrem zu sparen, obwohl mein Berechnungsbeispiel zeigt, dass es gar nicht sooo teuer ist
Und da muss ich Digicat recht geben. 2 Packungen weniger im Jahr und gut ists...


----------



## blackbird (2. Juli 2014)

Hi Odo. 

Es gibt es hier auch Pumpen, die nicht nur 100 W verbrauchen, sondern deutlich mehr und immer noch wird unterstellt, dass es einen negativen Einfluss hat, die Pumpe zeitweise abzuschalten... Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass nicht in Betracht gezogen wird, es könnte einen positiven Effekt haben.
Außerdem gibt es Leute, die evtl. sparen müssen, weil sich irgendwas an der Lebenssituation geändert hat. 
Außerdem wird der Aspekt der nächtlichen Geräuschminderung nicht beachtet. 

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wenn ein Filter nur zum rausholen von trübenden Schwebstoffen dienen soll kann man ihn auch zwischendurch mal abschalten, Bakterien für die biologische Filterung sind dazu nämlich nicht nötig. Die sind übrigens wenn sie genug Sauerstoff und gut besiedelbare Flächen (Bodengrund, Mulm, Pflanzen ect. finden in jedem Teich vorhanden. Daher ist ein Filter bei Fischbesatz ja auch nicht zwangläufig Pflicht (ist halt alles auch vom Verhältnis von Teichgröße zu Besatzmenge abbhängig)
- ich z.B habe in 20 Jahren noch keinen Teichfilter gebraucht, kann aber auch mit ner sommerlichen Sichttiefe von 50cm leben und muß meine Fische nicht auch überall am Boden stehend unbedingt sehen. Wenn mir die Fische doch mal zu viel "Dreck" von Boden aufgewühlt haben häng ich ab und zu mal eine Art Rieselfilter oder Bettdecken an meine alte Springbrunnenpumpe um davon dann einen Teil rauszubekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## groecamp (2. Juli 2014)

@Knoblauchkröte 
 meine Reden.....

Mit Koiteiche kenn ich mich nicht aus, interessiert mich auch wirklich wenig. Da mag es sein, dass man täglich 20 kw/h rauspusten muss um den überzüchteten Fische was Gutes zu tun. Sie danken es ja auch einem in dem sie dann aus der Hand fressen.... Hier mag es wohl so sein, dass die Bakterien in dem Filter wichtig sind, weil der Koiteich  in der Regel eher einem Swimming-Pool gleicht als einem Naturteich mit üppiger Bepflanzung und Möbilierung...
Aber in einem "normalen" Naturteich mit den entsprechenden Bewohner sowohl in Art als auch in Anzahl spielen diese hochgeachteten Filterbakterien wohl eine marginale Rolle.

Und das Absterben dieser Bakterien soll laut Aussage eines Zoologen erst so ab 3 Tagen einsetzen, also kein Problem den Filter über Nacht abzustellen... die kleinen Viecher sterben anscheinend nicht innerhalb von Stunden ab....


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo @-All.

Jetzt wird's oll in diesem Thema. 

Wer behauptet denn immer, dass Koi so hoch gezüchtet und empfindlich sind und Koiteiche immer steril einem Pool ähneln!? Und immer nur Technik das Beste ist!? Ein Koiteich stets viel, viel mehr, sehr viel mehr Strom verbraucht!? In diesem Forum scheint es vielerlei anders zu sein. Solch eine Meinung ist doch eher ein Vorurteil und trübt die Sichtweise! Geht doch bitte mal von dem Grundsatz KOI weg! Auch an einem naturnahen Schwimmteich kann man ganz tolle Technik wie einen Trommelfilter einsetzen, der evtl. den Naturpool wie einen gechlorten Pool aussehen lassen kann.


Mal zurück zum Thema und wir sollten hier sehr wohl Unterschiede machen.
*
Vorab würde ich gerne für mich festhalten wollen, dass die Abschaltung einer Pumpe vielleicht nicht unbedingt der Teich- oder Filterbiologie schadet, aber es dennoch sein könnte, dass ein Abschalten den Teich vielleicht nicht mehr optimal versorgt und er dadurch ineffizienter gereinigt wird!?*

Ein Schwimmteich kann zBsp. ohne jede Filterung auskommen, wenn die Flächenverhältnisse von Pflanzenfilter und Schwimmfläche nach bisheriger Erfahrung von Vielen bei etwa 50% liegen. Wer diese Fläche für einen naturnahen Schwimmteich nicht hat und dennoch sauberes und klares Wasser haben will, sollte zwangsläufig mit Technik nachhelfen. So ist zum Beispiel ein Schwimmteich mit einer Regenerationsfläche von 20% und einer entsprechenden Durchströmung der passenden Substratschicht durchaus in der Lage den Teich sauber zu halten. Das kombiniert mit einem vernünftigen Vorfilter führt sicher eher zum gewünschten Ergebnis, als das Wasser nur durch Substrat zu schieben. Wo bleibt denn dann der Dreck (Algen, Blätter)? Er zersetzt sich langsam im Filtersubstrat und wirkt sich möglicherweise negativ aus.

Dazu auch gerne in Bezug auf das Abschalten noch kurz einen Gedanken von mir - Ich habe in den letzten Jahren mit einer 280 W Pumpe meinen Schwimmteich tagsüber 7-22 Uhr betrieben und das Wasser ausschließlich über einen Skimmer angesaugt. Das Wasser wurde dann in die durchströmte Kieszone (Regenerationsfläche) gepumpt, wo sich die notwendigen Bakterien befinden sollten. Das Pflanzenwachstum stagnierte, das Wasser war dennoch klar und sauber, Algen wuchsen immer gut. Seit diesem Jahr habe ich eine 65 W Pumpe (so gar mit höherer Förderleistung) dran und diese läuft 24/7 und die Pflanzen sind deutlich größer geworden, haben sich zudem sehr verbreitet und es scheint einen kleinen Rückgang der Algenpolster zu geben. Dies ist sicherlich keine wissenschaftlich gültige Erkenntnis, aber lässt es dennoch den Schluß zu, dass die Regenerationszone augenscheinlich besser arbeitet. An einem anderen Teich eines Bekannten wird die Pflanzenzone gar nicht zusätzlich durchströmt und die Pflanzen haben etwa 35% der vergleichbaren Größe zu meinem Bestand.

Wenn ein entsprechend angelegter Schwimmteich ohne zusätzliche Filterung auskommen kann, dann wird es sicherlich auch ein Fischteich schaffen, wenn er denn groß genug ist und das Verhältnis stimmt. Das haben wir aber schon einmal in diesem Thread erwähnt. Wo dieses Verhältnis erreicht ist, kann sicher auch keiner mit Gewissheit sagen.

Nur ist es doch häufig nicht der Fall, dass ein Fischteich die angepasste Größe hat und hier nun zusätzliche Filterung in Frage kommen sollte.

Wer einen Fischteich haben möchte, jedoch keinen Wert auf die Sicht legt, der kümmert sich evtl. mehr um die Teichbiologie, die die Werte wie Ammonium und Nitrit im Griff hat.

Wer seine Fische zudem auch noch sehen möchte, sollte zusätzlich vielleicht doch auf einen entsprechenden Schmutzvorfilter zurückgreifen.

Man sollte vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass das einmalige Ausschalten über Nacht nun den ganzen Teich sofort zum KIPPEN bringt! Nein, sicher nicht...aber was ist auf lange Sicht hin? Die Schadstoffe werden Tag und Nacht produziert und belasten den Teich, dies führt zu hohen Konzentrationen und diese belasten früher oder später die Bewohner des Teiches, __ Frösche, Fische, Larven etc....Habe ich diese Bewohner nicht, kann ich diese Werte vielleicht auch vernachlässigen, aber eigentlich auch wieder nicht, weil diese Werte dennoch entstehen werden und zu unerwünschten Algenwachstum führen können, was den Teichbesitzer wieder nicht gefällt. Wenn ich nun regelmäßig den Filter über einige Stunden ausschalte, steigt doch automatisch die Konzentration/Belastung im Teich, wenn es kein reiner Naturteich ist!? Sind wir uns da evtl. einig? Ich bezweifel mal, dass es der Filter am darauf folgenden Tage innerhalb seiner eingeschalteten Zeit schaffen kann die Belastungen so weit runter zu puffern, dass sie am nächsten Morgen nicht gefährlich erscheinen. Was ist mit der Zeit, wo diese Konzentration ansteigt und für die Teichbewohner doch gefährlich wird? Kann dies dann zu Langzeitschäden bei den Bewohnern führen? Wann wird dieser Umstand erreicht sein? ...keiner wird es mit Gewissheit sagen können, es sei denn der Teich ist mit Sensoren in Echtzeit ausgestattet.

Die Erfahrungen von Teichbesitzern der vergangenen Generationen haben scheinbar das Bild erzeugt, dass ein Filter oder eine Pumpe 24/7 durchlaufen sollte. Das ist doch nicht einfach von der Hand zu weisen!? Es braucht doch auch nur Derjenige einen Filter und eine Pumpe, der nicht die optimale natürliche Teichgröße hat.

Das Thema Energieaufwand am Teich ist ein anderes...ohne jemanden Nahe treten zu wollen.

Am Teich wird immer ein Minimum an Strom gebraucht und wie viel es ist oder sein wird, bestimme ich doch selbst. Wenn ich das Eine will, muss ich das Andere mögen. Ein Bachlauf soll es sein, ein Wasserfall wäre auch nett - dafür brauche ich Strom. Wenn ich evtl. zu viel Stromkosten für den Teich habe, ist er vielleicht nicht richtig durchdacht worden und ansonsten muss ich schon mit einem Mindestmaß an Stromleistung ran gehen. Ob dies nun 50 W oder 500 W sind, hängt von der Vorplanung und den Wünschen  jedes Einzelnen ab, was nachher umgesetzt wird. Wenn ich nur ein Minimum an Strom aufwenden möchte, darf es eben kein Wasserfall oder Bachlauf oder ein Miniteich mit vielen bunten Fischen sein.

Ob ich durch das Abschalten der Pumpe die nächtliche Ruhe erreiche, liegt auch in der Vorplanung. Wenn ich einen Bachlauf als einzige Zulaufquelle habe und diese mich dann zur Nacht hin stört und ich deswegen abschalte, habe ich einfach falsch geplant. Man kann doch hier den Bachlauf abschalten, damit eine evtl. stärkere Pumpe ausschalten und evtl. eine zweite kleinere Pumpe anschalten, die das Wasser unter Wasserlinie nahezu lautlos in den Teich oder in den Filter leitet. Es ist nachts ruhig, es wird Strom gespart und der Filter läuft dennoch durch, Schadstoffe werden teils abgebaut...nahezu die perfekte Lösung!

Es wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit niemand hier nur eine Meinung zulassen, denn dazu sind die Teiche, die Erfahrungen, die sonstigen Einflüsse viel zu unterschiedlich und komplex...nur sollten wir uns hier doch bitte nicht wegen so etwas zerfetzen.


----------



## andreas w. (2. Juli 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo denn auch!
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das meine Frage so eine Resonanz hat.
> MfG Peter
> P.S.
> Leider geht es immer mehr am Thema vorbei



He Peter,

am Thema vorbei würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten. Wir schweifen "etwas" von Deiner Frage ab, aber das Thema wird halt etwas umfangreicher => interessanter durch viele verschiedene Meinungen und Erfahrungen.
Sowas kann aus einer Frage resultieren und da kannst Du Dich "von" schreiben, daß Du ein solches Thema mit einer solchen Frequenz angeschnitten hast.

In diesem Zuge: Danke Dir dafür lala) und auf jeden Fall weitermachen.

Gruß & schönen Abend, Andreas.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> eine evtl. stärkere Pumpe ausschalten und evtl. eine zweite kleinere Pumpe anschalten, die das Wasser unter Wasserlinie nahezu lautlos in den Teich oder in den Filter leitet. Es ist nachts ruhig, es wird Strom gespart und der Filter läuft dennoch durch, Schadstoffe werden teils abgebaut...nahezu die perfekte Lösung!


Würde ich genauso sofort unterschreiben...

Ansonsten, wie auch im Thread schon oft erwähnt, kommt es doch immer auf den Teich, dessen Besatz und den Filter an...

Mal abgesehen von der mechanischen Reinigung, kann die Biologie im Filter nicht mit der Biologie im Teich verglichen werden. Im Regelfall ist der Filter eng mit Medien besetzt und die Pumpleistung an den Filter angepasst. Die Besiedlung aus aeroben Bakterien(Nitrobacter) passt sich an die jeweiligen Verhältnisse aus Besiedlungsfläche, Sauerstoff und Nitrit an. Unter Verbrauch an Sauerstoff wird es zu Nitrat umgewandelt - 'oxydiert'. Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrobacter
Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass Nitrobacter eine langsame Teilungsrate haben sollen, aber bei O2 oder Nährstoffmangel schnell absterben würden.
Ein Abstellen der Pumpe über den Zeitraum einer ganzen Nacht *könnte *also problematisch sein und den Filter nicht mehr mit der maximal möglichen Bakteriendichte laufen lassen. Die Bakterienpopulation wird sich irgendwo bei einem Status der des Nachts überlebenden Menge einpendeln...

Wie schon weiter oben im Thread erwähnt, sollten Stromsparer weniger über Ein/Aus-Zyklen nachdenken, sondern eher über den Kauf einer stromsparenden Pumpe und/oder Optimierung der Anlage nachdenken.

Kein Muss/Zwang/Vorschrift/Maßregelung/etc., sondern alles meine Meinung....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein etwas älterer, sehr interessanter Beitrag https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/filter-nachts-abschalten.35579/#post-383657
> . Ja, die Frage taucht immer wieder auf.



Hätte ich mal vorher lesen sollen, vom Prinzip her steht dort alles schon so drin...


----------



## Petta (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,ist schon toll was meine Frage für einen Staub aufgewirbelt hat.
Was mir aber nicht gefällt sind  "die Klugscheißer", die der Meinung sind nur sie haben Recht.
Teilweise habe ich das Gefühl das sich einige hier nur profilieren wollen.
Schade eigentlich!!!! 
MfG Peter


----------



## Petta (2. Juli 2014)

Danke Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn einen das Plätschern stört kann man sich ggf. einen elektronisch geregelten Bypass legen. Wobei die strombetriebene Abstellventile höllisch teuer sind, wenn man was gutes kauft.

Wenn der Filter immer in Intervall geschaltet wird, dann bilden sich erst gar keine Bakterien an den Stellen, wo sie absterben können und somit würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen das das Wasser durch absterbende Bakterien belastet wird. Der Filter arbeitet nur nicht so gut wie er könnte.

Die Filtertechnik ist heute anders als noch vor einigen Jahren. Früher hat man mit Filtermatten, Schaumstoffen und ähnlichen Filtermedien den Dreck versucht zu fangen und so dann dieses vom Grobschmutz befreite Wasser noch über biologische Stufen nachgereinigt.....diese Filtertechnik ist in der Aquaristik noch die best mögliche. Das ganze in Druckfiltern. Von biologich arbeitenden Rieselfiltern ist man wieder abgewichen da diese das CO² austreiben, welches von viellen für die Pflanzen künstlich ins Wasser eingebracht wird.

In Teichen werden Druckfilter und offene Durchlauffilter genutzt. Bei den geschlossenen Druckfiltern währe ich sehr vorsichtig mit dem Intervallbetreib, eben wegen dem Sauerstoffabschluss. Da können dann Bakterien aktiv werden, welche unter Sauerstoffabschluss, also Anaerobe Bakterien,  durch Gärung ihre Energie gewinnen. Das Zeuch muss man nicht in den Teich spühlen.
In Durchlauffiltern wird mit den neueren Sieb und Trommelfiltern gearbeitet oder mit Filtermatten. Die Sieb/Trommelfilter ziehen den Grobschmutz aus dem Wasser und dann wird mittels Helex oder ähnlichem das Wasser biologisch gereinigt. Zum Teil mit nachgeschaltetem Pflanzenfilter. Diese System schätze ich als ziemlich unempfindlich bei Intervallbetrieb ein.
Bei den offenen Filtern mit Matten sollte nicht unbedingt ein anaerobes Milieu entstehen ..... bei verschmutzten Filtern könnte es aber.

Weiterhin ist meine Feststellung, wenn ich einen meiner "Druck"-filter im Aquarium aus mache und nach einigen Minuten wieder anstelle, dass durch den Druckstoß einiges an Schmutz wieder in das Aquarium geblasen wird. Das dürfte auch bei jedem Intervall passieren, wenn die Pumpe anspringt. Muss ich auch nicht haben.

Ich würde wenn ich a kosten Sparen möchte oder b mich das plätschern beim schlafen stört den Filter mit einer extra Pumpe betreiben, mit einer Kleineren. Dann direkt einleiten in den Teich ohne plätschern. Den Wasserfall mit der großen Pumpe nur anstellen wenn man am Teich sitzt.....das spart dann richtig.


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

Habe auch noch eine interessante Sichtweise gefunden. Zwar für Aquarianer geschrieben, aber bei den 'Freilandaquarianern' arbeiten doch die gleichen Bakterien: 
http://www.deters-ing.de/Gastbeitraege/nitritpeak.htm

Wenn die notwendigen Bakterien schon so langsam wachsen, warum sollte ich denen dann Nahrung und Sauerstoff zeitweise entziehen?
Letzendlich müssen wir doch 'nur' für gute Lebensbedingungen unserer Biologie im Filter sorgen. Daher sehe ich ein Ausschalten der Pumpe über Nacht als kontraproduktiv an...

Ob Intervallschaltungen außer Stromersparnisse Vorteile bringen könnten, sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt. Eher sehe ich in der Unterbrechung einen Nachteil unter anderem auch darin, dass sich der gewünschte Absaug- und Strömungseffekt im Wasserkreislauf nicht so recht einstellt und evtl. Schlammablagerungen im Teich eher unterstützen könnte...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Natürlich schaue ich auch auf den Stromverbrauch.
Ich hatte bis vor 4 Jahren eine Bachlaufpumpe aus dem Jahre 1997 mit knapp 250W Leistungsaufnahme im Einsatz. Diese wurde durch eine ECO 4000 mit 50W ersetzt... Dazu kommt noch der Filter mit 11W und dazu noch die UV-Lampe und...


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

> Zwar für Aquarianer geschrieben, aber bei den 'Freilandaquarianern' arbeiten doch die gleichen Bakterien:


na ganz vergleichen kann man das nicht so.... wenn du ein Aquarium mit 600l hast dann ist es schon ein richtigen Brummer. Auch der Fischbesatz im Vergleich zum Teich ist um ein Vielfaches höher... dazu kommt noch, dass du meistens bei den Aquarien mit anderen Temperaturen arbeitest, also hier sind viel höhere Anforderungen an die Filtertechnik.


----------



## der_odo (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 
ich habe da noch einmal andere Fragen:

Warum kauft man sich denn für viel Geld einen extrem großen Filter mit einer extrem starken Pumpe und schaltet dann das System regelmäßig ab?
Warum kauft man sich nicht lieber ein etwas kleineres System, mit dem man dauerhaft leben kann, ohne es abzuschalten?

Bei meiner Anschaffung habe ich mit auf jeden Fall überlegt, was ich einsetzen möchte und wie hoch die Stromkosten sind. Alles natürlich bezogen auf den 24/7 Betrieb...
Mein Teich ist klar, das Wasser ist fischgerecht sauber und die Stromkosten sind bezahlbar.

Es kommt doch annähend das gleiche Ergebnis heraus. Ob ich einen großen Filter nur 16h/Tag betreibe oder ein angepasstes __ Filtersystem mit 24h/Tag...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> also hier sind viel höhere Anforderungen an die Filtertechnik.


Das habe ich auch nicht bestreiten wollen.
Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass die biologischen Vorgänge doch insgesamt weitestgehend identisch sind. Somit auch die Lebensbedingungen für die Bakterien. 
Deshalb dachte ich auch, dass dieser Link evtl. interessant sein könnte, denn darin werden die Vorgänge doch deutlich beschrieben.
Insgesamt bringt mich das zu der Erkenntnis, dass ich weiterhin den Filter 24/7h laufen lasse.

Im Moment kenne ich keinen Grund, warum der Filter ruhen sollte. Bin für andere Erkenntnisse aber durchaus empfänglich...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Es kommt doch annähend das gleiche Ergebnis heraus. Ob ich einen großen Filter nur 16h/Tag betreibe oder ein angepasstes __ Filtersystem mit 24h/Tag...


Naja, im Prinzip hast Du recht.
Jetzt könnte man noch einwerfen, dass man mit einem größeren System immer noch Reserven hat...
Allerdings muss das größere System auch dann insgesamt gute Werte bringen, wenn es nicht unter Volllast oder nur zeitweise läuft. Was zu testen ist....


Gruß Carsten


----------



## krallowa (3. Juli 2014)

der_odo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe da noch einmal andere Fragen:
> 
> Warum kauft man sich denn für viel Geld einen extrem großen Filter mit einer extrem starken Pumpe und schaltet dann das System regelmäßig ab?
> ...



Nun,
nicht jeder kauft sich am Anfang gleich ausgewachsene und somit teure Fische auch ist eine Vermehrung von Fischen ja nicht gerade ungewöhnlich.
Somit plant man eine Filteranlage die auch für zukünftigen Besatz ausreichend ist.
Da ist es doch völlig in Ordnung wenn zu Anfang die Zeiten so gewählt werden das Tiere, Pflanzen und Wasser gesund sind.
Wenn dann die Population steigt und die Tiere an Größe zunehmen können die Filterzeiten angepasst werden.
Weiß ja nicht wer sich jedes Jahr neue Pumpen, eine größere Filteranlage oder sonstiges kauft, den Teich umbaut und dann hofft das es bis zum nächsten Jahr hält um wieder neu zu planen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

@DbSam 
das hab ich auch nicht behauptet...ich würde nie einem Aquaristiker empfehlen den Filter auszuschalten... wobei es auch hier drauf ankommt was für Fische drin sind....meine Tochter hat ein paar Gubby`s da ist es nicht so dramatisch, aber bei mir ist durch ein paar Stunden Stromausfall während meiner Abwesendheit das große Discus-Sterben losgegangen, innerhalb von ein paar Stunden waren 8 Prachtexemplare hinüber. Seitdem bin ich ein Freund von redundanten Systemen...auch im Teich
aber in einem gut eingefahrenen Teich (und ich meine nicht Koiteiche, zuviele Fische etc.) macht das Abschalten eines Filters nicht viel aus. Wichtig ist auch hier z.B. der Temperaturbereich. Bekanntlicherweise ist im kalten Wasser mehr Sauerstoff gebunden als im warmen Wasser. Somit verlangsamt sich ein Bakteriensterben z.B. in der Nacht erheblich.
Das war mein Einwurf. Bei 25°C würden in meinem Teich die Nasen, __ Moderlieschen erhebliche Probleme bekommen, die Discuse fühlen sich da erst wohl...


----------



## Patrick K (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo 

Bau deine Filteranlage um auf Schwerkraft und pumpe mit einem Luftheber  ,Fertig 

Ps. wenn du die unangenehmen Antworten der User  wiederlegen kannst, ist das der beste Weg zum Ziel 

Gruss Obs


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

@groecamp 
Grundsätzlich sind wir uns ja einig, denn auch Du nennst Bedingungen/Voraussetzungen die ein Ausschalten des Filters möglich machen.
Deshalb kann man ja auch keine allgemeinen Empfehlungen geben.

Dann schreibe ich meine Meinung besser so: 
Ich traue mich nicht, in meiner kleinen Pfütze den momentan gut funktionierenden Zustand durch zeitweises Ausschalten des Filters evtl. zu verschlechtern. Auch nicht testweise.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

also aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur empfehlen mehrere Systeme zu installieren.
Ich habe in meinen Teich eine Pumpe mit etwa 8000l/h (75 Watt) saugt von der tiefsten Stelle an und läuft dann über UVC in einen stinknormalen schwarzen Filterkasten rein
Die zweite Pumpe hat ca. 3500l/h (30 Watt) und diese ist an einem Skimmer angeschlossen. Auch diese läuft in diesen Filterkasten.
Dann hab ich noch mehrere 10 Watt Pumpen die mehr oder weniger das Auge des Betrachters erfreuen sollen, in dem sie Quellsteine und ähnliches im Teich betreiben, oder meinen Nasen gut tut als quasi Gegenstromanlage.

In der Nach läuft nur die 2 Pumpe mit 30 Watt, aber nicht wegen den Filterbakterien, sondern damit mein Bachlauf immer unter Wasser ist....

Somit bin ich auch bei einem möglichen Havariefall bezüglich der großen Pumpen gewappnet und muss nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit überteuerten Ersatz suchen...und einen kleinen Zusatz... ich kann den Betrieb eines Skimmer nur empfehlen, was so ein Teil rausholt ist schon faszinierend...wenn ich denke das ganze Gelumpe würde auf dem Teichgrund liegen... die Bauanleitung von dem Skimmer habe ich hier aus dem Forum, man muss allerdings noch ein bisschen ändern...


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich nun alles richtig gelesen habe, dann schaltest Du in der Nacht einiges ab.
Nur Deine kleine Pumpe speist über den Filter den Bachlauf. Somit steht Dein Filter nicht still und es stellt sich die Frage des Bakteriensterbens im Filterkasten bei Deiner Konstellation erst gar nicht.

Insgesamt entspricht es doch genau dem, was Zacky geschrieben hat und was ich genauso unterschreiben würde:


Zacky schrieb:


> eine evtl. stärkere Pumpe ausschalten und evtl. eine zweite kleinere Pumpe anschalten, die das Wasser unter Wasserlinie nahezu lautlos in den Teich oder in den Filter leitet.





Gruß Carsten


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

richtig, alles ausser die Skimmerpumpe....wobei für mich nicht wichtig ist, ob der Filter Wasser bekommt, sondern der Bachlauf... hier sind Stromschnellen und sogenannte Gumpen drin, in dem sich allerhand Getier schon versammelt hat...den will ich nicht über Nacht austrocknen lassen.... gut für den Winter muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen... da dann der Skimmer zugefroren sein kann...also noch eine Pumpe....  

bezüglich des Plätscherns... meine Nachbarn finden es toll und ich kann auch dabei gut schlafen...


----------



## DbSam (3. Juli 2014)

Bei mir plätschert es auch. Ich kann das Wasser aber im Herbst/Frühjahr auch über einen anderen Weg in das Wasser leiten, damit der Teich in Frostnächten über den Wasserfall nicht so schnell auskühlt. Habe ich aber auch erst später so eingebaut, als ich die starken Temperaturschwankungen festgestellt habe.
Aber das ist wieder ein Thema für einen anderen Thread...


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> gut für den Winter muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen... da dann der Skimmer zugefroren sein kann...


 
OTon > Welchen Skimmer-Bauart hast du verbaut ? < OToff


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

du fragst was.... grins.... aus den 100er Abwasserrohren ineinander als Standskimmer... leicht modifiziert
läuft super, seitdem keine Algenprobleme mehr .....
hier der:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/zuverlässiger-skimmer-eigenbau.28433/


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Link 

Also ein Rohrskimmer ...

Meiner, damals, war auch ein Rohrskimmer.
Wenn ich das Oberteil abnahm lief der Filter auch im Winter durch.


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

upps.... auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen......schon wieder ne Pumpe gespart


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

Allerdings saugst du dann das kalte Oberflächenwasser ab.
Da ich damals noch den darunterliegenden Bogen nach unten drehte, saugte ich oberes Mittelwasser.

Wenn du noch eine "länge" Rohr vom Standskimmer abziehen kannst paßt es.


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

wo ist dabei das Problem.... dieses wird doch sowieso wieder durch den Bachlauf auf die Oberfläche eingeleitet.... schlimmer wäre es doch das wärmere Wasser vom Grund wieder nach oben einzuleiten, somit wäre der Teich im schlimmsten Falle komplett ein Eisbrocken... oder irre ich mich da...


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

In dem Fall würde ich auch kein Problem sehen.


----------



## groecamp (3. Juli 2014)

danke für die Tipps.... schaumermal.... übrigens dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2014)

Danke ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Peter,

mal ganz Grundsätzlich.

Ich habe mich vor x Jahren hier angemeldet. Mein Teich hatte eine ordentliche Grünfärbung und das fand ich OK und die Leute hier im Forum habe ich nicht verstanden mit Ihren kristallklaren Teichen. 
Im Laufe der Zeit habe ich den auch kritallklar bekommen. Habe mir einen Filter mit einem Stromverbrauch von 35 Watt gebaut und es war eine Augenweide in einem natürlich anmutenden Teich die Fische/ Lebenwesen zu sehen. 

Mein kleines Teichlein wird sicher ebenso klar werden und einen Stromverbrauch zwischen 4 und 8 Watt haben (muß ich noch probieren). 

Um mit solch geringem Stromverbrauch zu arbeiten ist einiges zu tun (was aber sooo schlimm auch nicht ist). 

Die Frage ist eigentlich mehr: Wo willst Du hin?


----------



## andreas w. (3. Juli 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo,ist schon toll was meine Frage für einen Staub aufgewirbelt hat.
> Was mir aber nicht gefällt sind  "die Klugscheißer", die der Meinung sind nur sie haben Recht.
> Teilweise habe ich das Gefühl das sich einige hier nur profilieren wollen.
> Schade eigentlich!!!!
> MfG Peter



He Peter,
du solltest das ganze nicht so überbewerten. 
Sicher ist jeder grundsätzlich der Meinung, *seine *Version sei am besten - letztendlich für die Person selbst !!! 
Daher ist es klar auf der Hand, daß jeder seine Version der Filter und Pumpenhandhabung für gut befindet und es so anpreist, das hat nur sehr bedingt etwas mit Klugscheisserei zu tun. Das sollte nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden. Daher finde ich deinen Text nicht sooo sehr passend.
Mag sein, daß alles grenzwertig klingt, aber es ist halt auch schwerer etwas in Textform darzustellen, als es in Natur zu zeigen. Wäre manchmal einfacher und unmißverständlicher.

Das hier ist alleine meine Auslegung von allem, kann sein, daß das andere anders sehen - dafür gibt´s die Meinungsfreiheit likelol. Hm - auch wieder kompliziert ausgedrückt  .

Gruß & bis dahin, Andreas.


----------



## Petta (4. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> mal ganz Grundsätzlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petta (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,ich will nirgends hin.Ich habe auch nicht vor irgendetwas abzustellen.Es war nur mal so eine Frage!!! MfG Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

... Deine Fragestellung klang aber irgendwie so...


----------



## Tinky (4. Juli 2014)

Mein Schwiegervater hat einen Fischteich mit vielleicht 10.00 Litern...dazu garantiert mit zig Orfen, Goldies überbevölkert.
Der hatte noch NIE einen Filter angeschlossen...aber IMMER glasklares Wasser. Man muss dazu sagen, dass bestimmt 30-40cm des Teichgrundes mit Schlamm und Modder bedeckt sind. Nur im Hochsommer macht er manchmal einen kleinen Springbrunnen an aus optischen Gründen.
Der zeigt mir stets des Vogel wenn der meinen Teich sieht und mich wie ich wöchentlich irgendwelche Schwämme auswringe und Spaltsiebe reinige. Ich habe zwar kaum Schlamm im Grund...aber auch keine bessere Wasserqualität.
Ich würde sagen "jeder so wie er es mag" - und vielleicht sollte man auch weg von der Angst vor trübem Wasser im Sommer. Wer weiss vielleicht finden die Fische es ganz angenehm nicht voll in der Sonne braten zu müssen


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Er hat halt einen Naturteich, da muss man nichts ausschalten. 
Und anscheinend funktioniert bei ihm das Zusammenspiel aller Kompmonenten wie gewünscht, der von Dir erwähnte Schlamm und Modder wird einen großen Teil zur Klärung beitragen.

Aber wenn ein Filter ausgeschaltet wird, da sehe ich das Problem erst einmal weniger im Teich sonder eher im Filter.
Wahrscheinlich (was ich jetzt nur vermute) ist es nur in den ersten längeren Zeiträumen problematisch, wenn sich die 'dauerversorgten' Bakterienstämme an die Mangelzeit anpassen müssen und wahrscheinlich ein großer Teil abstirbt. Danach wird sich die Bakterienpopulation an die Schaltzeiten anpassen.
Das haben wir hier aber auch schon geschrieben.

Schade, ich finde im Netz immer nur Beiträge über Kläranlagen und Aquarianer. Für Freilandteiche scheint es detailiertere, gemessene und protokollierte Untersuchung nicht zu geben. Jedenfalls finde ich keine gescheiten/zitierbaren... Man kann immer nur interpolieren...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juli 2014)

Irrtum von mir - sorry.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Servus Carsten



DbSam schrieb:


> Schade, ich finde im Netz immer nur Beiträge über Kläranlagen und Aquarianer. Für Freilandteiche scheint es detailiertere, gemessene und protokollierte Untersuchung nicht zu geben. Jedenfalls finde ich keine gescheiten/zitierbaren... Man kann immer nur interpolieren...



Den hast auch gefunden


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

@Digicat:
Nein, den hatte ich nicht gefunden.
Habe ich jetzt gelesen: Typischer Threadverlauf, wie hier...

Ich kann aber keine direkte Untersuchung finden. Ja, die Nitrobacter scheinen bis herunter zu 0.5mg O2 noch zu arbeiten, wenn auch vermindert. Es wurden aber keine Aussagen zur Zeitachse etc. gemacht. Hinweise auf andere Bioflora erfolgen nur sehr allgemein. Also das entspricht eigentlich unserem und meinem 'Geschwafel' hier.
Was ist mit all den anderen Bakterien, wieso stinkt das Wasser bei manchen Teichbesitzern schon nach der kurzen Zeit (stinkt es denn wirklich?). Was passiert wirklich in einer eng mit zugesetzten Filterschwämmen besetzten Tonne? Ich kann es nur erahnen, aber nicht mit Zahlen belegen.

Unter Untersuchungen verstehe ich irgendwie so etwas, worauf ich  im Beitrag 66 verlinkt habe. Hier der Link alleine: Nitritpeak. Dort wurde das Aquarium/Filter insgesamt untersucht. Interessant sind auch die anderen Beiträge die im linken Register auswählbar sind.

Ich kann es nicht konkret mit Zahlen belegen, aber* ich* schalte meinen Filter in der Nacht nicht aus. (Die darin verbaute Elektronik ist auch gar nicht dafür ausgelegt, die würde immer wieder bei Null anfangen mit zählen.)
Jeder Teichianer kann das aber gern für sich in Abhängigkeit seines Teiches und Filters selbst entscheiden.

Allgemein kann ich nur sagen:
Ich sehe es als nicht zielführend und optimal an, wenn einem Behälter der für die biologische Klärung auf kleinem Raum optimiert wurde, über den Zeitraum einer ganzen Nacht der Stecker gezogen wird. Die Biologie wird sich irgendwo einpendeln. Denke ich jedenfalls, mit Zahlen kann ich es leider nicht belegen. Vielleicht liege ich auch komplett falsch und wir beweihräuchern uns nur mit unserer Technik.


Gruß Carsten
PS:
Ganz unbeleckt bin ich auch nicht, habe mal in einem Bodenbehandlungszentrum zum biol. Abbau von Kohlenwasserstoffen gearbeitet... Ja, kann man nicht direkt vergleichen...

Edit:
Korrektur Linksschreibfehler


----------

